# Installing on Thinkpad T550



## gvia66 (Mar 20, 2020)

I have buy an Lenovo Thinkpad T550 to install FreeBSD (and linux) on it. It have updated configuration.

Here is configuration :
- 2880x1620 IPS touch screen
- Intel® Core™ i5-5300U (hd graphics 5500)
- 16 Go DDR3 ram
- 256 GO SSD
- realtek HD audio
- Intel dual band Wireless-AC 7265 #2
- Standard PS/2 keyboard
- Synaptics FP Sensors (WBF) (PID=0017)
- SKU LPC controler - 9CC3
- Synaptics Pointing Device PS/2
- TPM 1.2 chip or TPM 2.0 mode
- UEFI BIOS N11ET51W (1.27) 22 nov 2019
- standard webcam (720 captor)

For a desktop (xfce 4.14) use of FreeBSD-stable :

What drivers i need to install and tweak ?
UFS + TPM (i have a slow TPM or an fTPM ?), or full ZFS...
how to partition the 256 Go SSD (place for linux will become ZFS pool if all is ok)
SWAP size for 16GB of RAM ?

Bios : Legacy or UEFI
change UEFI to allow virtualisation (Virtualisation technology, VT-d feature ??)
hibernation ?

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 20, 2020)

i think you do not need any swap on your laptop,because it has 16gb memory, you need use drm mod to drive your integrated vga card.


----------



## blackhaz (Mar 20, 2020)

I have X1 Yoga which is somewhat similar. Specific drivers I use are iwm for wireless and drm-kmod for graphics. 

Here's a good desktop HOWTO. Although it's for FreeBSD 11, many concepts would still apply for 12 and will get you started:
https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/

I run UFS but would probably go with ZFS if I would have done it all over. I have attached my config files just in case you want to browse and see if you need anything.


----------



## gvia66 (Mar 21, 2020)

thanks for your advice.
But for Bios what i need to do before installing?
ZFS is it usefull on SSD ? Is it just overwriting extra files (data redundancy) on it ?
I will also use an external DVD burner an Samsung SE-S084F. I need to plug it before installing ?
Thanks


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 21, 2020)

ZFS isn't just about RAID.
Snapshots and boot environments - which work equally well on a single disk (SSD or not) - are very powerful.


----------



## George (Mar 21, 2020)

It's just one hard drive in a laptop. I would use UFS.

You have 16 GB Ram. If you are just a regular desktop user, don't use wine, and stay under 100 tabs in your browser, you will probably never ever need swap space. ;D


----------



## gvia66 (Mar 21, 2020)

Elazar said:


> It's just one hard drive in a laptop. I would use UFS.
> 
> You have 16 GB Ram. If you are just a regular desktop user, don't use wine, and stay under 100 tabs in your browser, you will probably never ever need swap space. ;D


thanks for you answer, i will use wine.


----------

